# vizsla v GSP



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I had a former GSP owner tell me recently that the vizsla is the same dog (temperament, etc) as the GSP and weimeraner with a different coat. I know the breeds share many characteristics, but my understanding was the temperaments are somewhat different. This is a "who's right" post...


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

From what I've read the GSP and Weimeraner were originally breed from V's which is why they look similar, but I think that's were the similarity ends I have a friend who has 3 GSP and they are very friendly and hyper like V's but more head strong and independent, they don't have to be next to you 24/7 like V's. 
When I was looking into buying our pup it was going to be between a V and a Weimer' we were advised by our breeder (who bred both breeds) that the V was the better choice for us (we have 2 young boys) because when Weimer's get to about 18mths they can become very possessive so although they would be great with our kids they wouldn't tolerate their friends. So on that advise we chose a V ( the BEST decision ever)
Since we've been out and about I've spoken to quite a few other dog owners who have had Weimer's before and they have all confirmed what we were told that for no real reason around 18mths 2yrs there dog/bitch changed some sadly had to re-homed or muzzled. I realise that alot depends on breeding and handling but it does seem to a common problem. V's every time!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

All of the GSP's I've run into in the field are bigger running, more independent dogs. I think the GSP's may be a little "Heartier" when it comes to inclimate weather personally. 
I don't think anyone that has hunted both would consider them to be the same. I don't agree with his assesment.
Beautiful dogs though. Strong, powerful and very aware.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Many years ago we adopted a female Weim from the pound. She was probably about 18 months old. We picked her up on Friday. Over the weekend she jumped over the 5 ft fence several times and we had to go search for her. We went out for a while and left her in the house. She shredded the draperies in the family room. On Monday we took her back to Animal Control and traded her for a small mutt. They were reluctant to take her back but we told them they would probably end up with her anyway because she could not be contained.

I'll take our Vs over a Weim any day.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

It sort of confirms what I thought--that the velcro aspect is more prominent the V. It could have been the individual dog(s), but this person's GSPs were more territorial and nippy (maybe even bitey...) than I thought V's usually are.


----------

